# Any new news on the 585??



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone hear anything new on the Look 585? I really want to get one when it comes out, but haven't heard anything besides the initial press release. When are they supposed to become available?


----------



## aquana (Sep 4, 2004)

Cheezhead said:


> Anyone hear anything new on the Look 585? I really want to get one when it comes out, but haven't heard anything besides the initial press release. When are they supposed to become available?


hi I bought a look 585 in belgium on the last day of the tour de france and last week he
was delivered but he isn't put together yet. Man I knew that the bike would weight less than 1kg but once I hold him in my hand it was whaaaaw. Alpe d'Huez here I come, no mountain high enough for me now. Normally next week he will be ready and than I mail back to let you know how it feels riding with it. See ya


----------



## fredo (Sep 7, 2004)

*Look 585*

Hello,

Please tell me your feelings on the Look 585 once you have tested it ! I'd really like to buy one but before I need to have some test informations and to know the real behavior.

Where did you get it ? In Belgium ?

Thanks

Fredo


----------



## SPEEDYGONZALEZ42003 (May 5, 2004)

I saw one at T Mobile bike race this past weekend. NICE!


----------



## zdpn03 (Mar 8, 2004)

*585 Review*

The latest issue of Bicycling magazine has a small review of the 585. Check it out for more info.

From what I can recall, it received a positive review. The biggest difference between the 585 and other Look frames is that it is much stiffer and less vertically compliant. In other words, it doesn't absorb bumps and road vibrations as well as other Look models. However, because it is stiffer, the bike responds better to pedal force. The botom line is that this bike is considered to be in the "racing bike" category.

David


----------

